# My Mother's Sweet Ride



## Smitty (Jul 13, 2016)

Greetings,

I am new to this site and have been storing this wonderful tricycle that belonged to my mother who has passed quite a while ago.  I am expecting two grandchildren this fall and am going to restore this well used tricycle to it's former glory.

I have been doing some research (that is how I came across thecabe.com) and believe this to be a No. 19-710 Streamlined Pedal Bike from The American National Company of Toledo, Ohio. I believe some call it "American National Tot".  (Thank you internet!)

I have a couple questions that I need some assistance.  

Number one, for some reason, I have lost one of the rear wheels. The diameter of the wheel is exactly 4 1/2 inches (not counting the rubber).  I don't know if anyone has one or two that I could purchase.

The other question that I have is that there appears to be something that is missing on the outside of where the rear axle is.  Does anyone know what goes here? 

It appears someone painted the tricycle the blue and orange color.  I plan to use the Indian red with cream paint (as depicted in a photo from tricyclefetish)

I have purchased new grips on ebay and look for those in about a week.  I will probably need new pedals, I do have a lead on those.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## DonChristie (Jul 13, 2016)

Thats a beautiful trike and it is awesome that its a family heirloom! I cant help with the things you need. I restored one for my daughter when she turned 2. She is now 24 and i still have it. Good luck and welcome to the Cabe! Any pics of your Mom on it?


----------



## Smitty (Jul 13, 2016)

schwinndoggy,
Thank you for your kind words.  I will have to look and see if I have a picture with my mother riding the trike.  That would be awesome!  
Do you have a picture of your restoration project?  I would love to see it.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice to see an older tricycle kept in the family and restored for use again. I believe yours is actually the 19-714 model which is shown on tricyclefetish two photos to the left of the 19-710 you linked to. The 714 has the large front fender as yours has, and shows the missing shiny trim pieces that go on the rear at the axle. Keep checking ebay for a wheel, if no one here would have any needed parts. There always seems to be old trike wheels listed. The rear trim pieces will most likely be the hardest to find. Thanks for sharing your family heirloom.

Dave


----------



## Smitty (Jul 14, 2016)

Dave,
Thank you for the information and clarifying the model of our heirloom.  
Mark


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 14, 2016)

I would guess you've checked the 'tricyclefetish' site, if not maybe it could be of help.
http://www.tricyclefetish.com/


----------



## Smitty (Jul 14, 2016)

Thank you halfatruck!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 14, 2016)

I just found a picture of my mother on her tricycle.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 14, 2016)

Here is the real model. The No. 19-714 Streamlined Pedal Bike.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 14, 2016)

Looks like that photo was taken when the tricycle was brand spanky new. Looks like those rear trim pieces were axle caps with an added streamlined art deco design to them. Great that you now have the family photo history to go with the tricycle and to use as reference in restoring it. 

Dave


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 15, 2016)

Smitty said:


> schwinndoggy,
> Thank you for your kind words.  I will have to look and see if I have a picture with my mother riding the trike.  That would be awesome!
> Do you have a picture of your restoration project?  I would love to see it.



Here she is in all her glory! 1930 something Iver Johnson! Great pic of your mom and trike!


----------



## Smitty (Jul 15, 2016)

Great restoration schwinndoggy!


----------

